# Looking for 12'-14' Raft with Fishing Frame



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

slipnslide said:


> Looking for a used 12'-14' Raft with Fishing Frame. Ideally would buy a complete rig, with or without trailer.
> Willing to pay a fair price, mutually agreed on.
> Located on front range, will drive further to pick up if necessary.
> Thanks!


I’ve got a 14’ Bullet in good condition in CA asking $2,000. No frame or hardware. DM me if you’re interested.


----------



## DodgerDave (May 26, 2009)

slipnslide said:


> Looking for a used 12'-14' Raft with Fishing Frame. Ideally will buy a complete rig with trailer.
> Willing to pay a fair price, mutually agreed on.
> Located on Front Range, will drive further to pick up if necessary.
> Thanks!


I live near Fort Collins. I have a 14' Sotar self bailer with down river or optional fishing frame rig setup and trailer for sale. If you still interested email at [email protected] and I will sent pdf with photo's and large full equipment list breakdown. Dave


----------

